# Looking for a company for long distance travel



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi.. not sure if I'm posting in the right place.. but I'm looking for any companies who can haul a horse from Colorado, to New Jersey. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

hahaha missed the "A". thought you were looking for a road trip buddy


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Equine Express...great prices, very reputable and easy to work with. I know of two horses they have hauled and both arrived hail, hearty and unfazed. One went from Maryland to Kentucky; the other Florida to Wisconsin. On the road comms were great.

Equine Express N.A. Inc. Horse Transportation - Horse Hauling Services - Coast to Coast Horse Hauling and Shipping - Pilot Point Texas - Equine Express N.A. Inc.


----------

